# DX Graphite vs Kindle 2 photos



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I finally had some time today to grab my camera and get some comparison shots of the Kindle DX Graphite vs the Kindle 2 (US version with unhacked font, line spacing adjusted to 3.)

Generic shot of both Kindles next to each other:


Both Kindles on the same location using the smallest font size, which is what I read with:


Both Kindles set to the default font size: 


Displaying the 2nd-to-largest font size:


An image comparison. I don't have any Kindle books with images, really, so I used a book cover image:


The screen difference between the two Kindles is really very noticeable. The extra contrast and screen size on the DX Graphite makes reading so much more comfortable. After about 2 weeks of reading on the DX Graphite, the K2 screen looks very small and light and even a little fuzzy now. For now the K2 will still be my traveling Kindle for slipping into my purse and running errands, taking to the park, etc, but if Kindle 3 is announced with the same screen upgrade as the DX Graphite, I'll definitely be picking one up no matter what the other features are.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow!  I hope that Kindle 3 comes out soon.  Thanks for taking the time to post these photographs.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

meglet said:


>


I *L O V E* how the skin looks on the DXG... that was the main reason I couldn't keep a skin on the front of my K2 because the white border around every edge of the skin was very noticeable. The graphite color really helps the skin just blend into the device. Very nice!!! =)


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

911jason said:


> I *L O V E* how the skin looks on the DXG... that was the main reason I couldn't keep a skin on the front of my K2 because the white border around every edge of the skin was very noticeable. The graphite color really helps the skin just blend into the device. Very nice!!! =)


That skin is a particularly good example of the way it blends into the DXG, since it's dark gray, but other dark skins should work really well too. I was amazed at how much nicer the gray casing looked than the white casing on the K2.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Your pic with the Graphite Kindle and that skin have almost got me convinced to try and sell my K2 and buy a DXG... I even showed my wife that photo and pointed out how much worse the K2 skin looked with all the white peeking out around the edges. Your DXG looks amazing.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! I agree! I'm surprised at just how much better skins look with the graphite case.
I wasn't planning on skinning my K3 at all, but I may have to change my mind about that now ...


----------

